# Kids and how many poles you can set?



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Fishing the south pier in St. Joe last year a guy had nine poles set and took up the whole lakes side. He had two 7-10 year old's running around that could give no *****s about fishing... one even left for a while.

I would imagine if a CO hit this guy while one of the kids was gone he would have gotten a ticket. What about while the kids were there?

I can see a place like the piers were room is so limited being a nasty place for guys doing this technique. Do CO's ever patrol the piers for guys setting too many poles?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I almost never see CO's on the pier. Judgement call on the poles, if the kids aren't fishing or if they're too young to handle the poles a ticket could be written. I suppose 7-10 year olds can handle the rods if they are paying attention. This spring I was fishing with my son and a friend of mine, friend walked off the pier to pee and my son decided he wanted to stretch his legs and see how they were doing on the end of the pier. I had to pull a couple lines and put down the rod I was casting with so I wouldn't be over if a CO came out. Of course, none did. 

I've heard of people getting tickets because they have rods out for kids younger than 3 but have never talked to anyone who actually got one. Maybe one of the CO's who post here can clarify the criteria for counting kids rods.


----------

